# Where can I get an SLP loudmouth system?



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm looking to buy an SLP loudmouth for an 06 GTO. Where can I buy one that I can just drive there and pick it up. I dont want to wait forever for it to be shipped. Just want to get into my car, drive a few hours and pick it up. Anyone know where I can pick it up?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

SLP shippes very quickly, you may want to just order it...


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

nope, called them, and they're on back stock. I need it by tuesday. I dont care how far away it is, but finding someone that actually has it is the hardest part so far. I'm ready to say heck with it and go with another brand if no one has any ideas.


----------



## onyx_z71 (Jun 29, 2006)

tbyrne.com? If they have it in stock, maybe they can have it to you by Tuesday.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

onyx_z71 said:


> tbyrne.com? If they have it in stock, maybe they can have it to you by Tuesday.


:agree I would go with TByrne, he is a lil cheaper than goin thru SLP directly.


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

According to Tbyrne, not untill the end of the month. I'm getting it from Thunder racing in Louisianna. I am having it shipped and should have it by wednesday. Its the loudmouth 2 though. Is the loudmouth 2 any good compared to the loudmouth 1?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

From what I have heard it is the same except the loudmouth 2 is a little quieter.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The LM2 actually has mufflers i believe, whereas the LM1 just has the resonaters.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the loudmouth 2.... it sounds soooooooooo good. It's a nice deep rumble, and when you juice it, it gets nice and loud.... enjoy


----------

